
Can Google Hear Me? - adamd
http://www.cangooglehearme.com/
======
Alex3917
If the success of your startup depends on getting a partnership with one
company, you're probably doomed. Successful products are ones that create
value for users, and value comes from startups. Creating a product where half
the value comes from the startup and half comes from an established company
usually leads to a product that's only 50% valuable.

If you don't believe me, ask Sam Altman at Loopt whether he'd still do a
startup that depended on partnering with cellphone companies if he had to do
it over again.

The only thing worse than pinning your chances on a big company creating the
value for your product is pinning your chances on a big company providing
distribution. Channels are for meeting demand, not creating it.

~~~
pg
I'm sure anyone who has to deal with cell carriers would say it was a pain in
the ass. But that pain also kills off a lot of competitors. Much of Loopt's
success is traceable to the fact that they were one of the few groups, if not
the only one, who were both great hackers and willing to endure endless
meetings with cell carriers.

~~~
Alex3917
It's sure one hell of a sustainable competitive advantage if you have the
cojones to pull it off. That being said, I'd rather spend my time thinking
about how I'm going to get my users laid rather than how to appeal to the self
interest of a non-rational corporate entity.

update: That is, I work for a big company and you come to me and tell me that
you're going to make my company a hundred million dollars. I say, gee, that's
great, if this works out then I'll get my name on the wall and maybe a small
bonus. And if it doesn't then I'll get fired, I won't be able to pay the
mortgage and my wife will divorce me. So whatever your question, the answer is
no. To make it work without a huge reputation and network and existing
relationships you need to rely on a lot of luck.

My general outlook on this is that if you read Horatio Alger, the general
formula is luck, pluck, and virtue. Which is great, but what's even better is
if you can minimize luck and make your bread-and-butter off just pluck and
virtue. Then whatever luck comes your way is just icing on the cake.

------
jwecker
Well I guess if he can generate that much buzz over the simple act of handing
a business proposal to Google- without even mentioning anything about what
that proposal is- then he has some talent. Google could hire him and put him
in marketing.

------
joshwa
red paper clip as marketing strategy... I guess the internets like the little-
guy-long-shot story...

http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/

